# Any tips for dealing with nausea?



## MrsCLH (Jan 28, 2011)

Me again!

Been nauseous on and off for a couple of weeks but its really hit me in the last day or so. I've not actually thrown up but am just constantly feeling sick. I feel better when I'm eating, but my bloods have been great last few days and I don't want to start messing about with them by eating extra. Cheese helps for some reason but can't keep eating cheese every 5 minutes, imagine the size of me in a couple of weeks haha! Just wondered if anyone had any other ideas??

xx


----------



## macast (Jan 28, 2011)

try the travel bands sold in branches of Boots as well as airports   they have a little button which gently presses on the pulse point on the inner side of the wrist.  they are amazing for motion sickness and I've recommended them to several pregnant women


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh wow, I never thought of something like that, thanks for the tip, will give it a whirl!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, i was sick with low blood sugars, was sick before i got the warning signs of hypos. And even in none diabetics its the low blood suagrs that makes women sick. So my advise is eat and eat.
Its what i did.

try to sick to things that arnt gonna mess up your bloods to much.

When was sick crisp where the best things to eat. Quavers and Wotsits.

I had days where i had lows and coudlnt get them back up because i was being sick, so id rather be a little higher than lows all day.

Mine didnt stop not even at the end.

It normally stops at about 16 weeks, so just wait it out  xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Phoebe

It's funny you should say that because I am loving quavers right now! Quavers and cheeslets. And actual cheese - cheddar, babybel, cottage cheese. DH is amused 

The thing is, what if I want crisps at 4pm and blood sugar is say, 6.0. If I eat then, bs will go up and be higher than I want it to be before dinner. Would you take extra insulin? I guess its fine when you're running low and you need to keep it up but just wondering what to do if bs is okay but I want to eat.

xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 28, 2011)

I know some people do take extra when snaking. I myself only do if im having something really naughty like cake.

I was mainly having lows during my pregnancy and found that constant snaking was the only way to keep them level.

Im not sure what you would do in that situtaion, sorry.

Just try it see what happens, an odd high wont cause to much truoble as long as you know the score.

xx


----------



## newbs (Jan 28, 2011)

I would also recommend the travel bands highly, had nausea but no sickness (thankfully) in both my pregnancies and wearing the bands really helped.  Hope the nausea passes soon.


----------



## Fandange (Jan 28, 2011)

I always found ginger helped me. I'm not diabetic but have had four babies.... Slicing fresh ginger and pouring hot water over it to make ginger tea really helps with nausea and keeps you hydrated, which is a bonus if you aren't feeling great.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 29, 2011)

Hob-nobs.  Especially before getting out of bed in a morning. Or ginger biscuits. Or something altogether healthier, I suppose (apples make me worse).  Fresh Figs? - watch the sugar content though


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Jan 29, 2011)

my sickness was terrible i ended up needing 3 different kinds of sickness tablets from the hospital because it would start as soon as i got up and wouldnt stop till about 11 30 at night, eatting small snacks or meals never worked for me because soon as anything was going in it wasnt stay down for long. Was getting dangerous in the end as i have no hypo awareness so i was hypoing trying to get my levels back up but at the same time being sick. i tried everything dry crackers mint tea ginger biscults ect just didnt work even on a bad day the tablets didnt


----------

